# "Mac OS ROM" file issues



## Clarifix (Jul 14, 2001)

I have a recent G4 450Mhz with ROM revision $77D.45F6 and Boot ROM version $0004.18f5.

I have lost the original 9.1 CD that came with that machine, but I still have the 9.1 CD that came with my Powerbook G3. 

When trying to install the G4 with that CD, the installer complained that it "does not run on this Macintosh", and that I had to consult the documentation file.
Which didn't tell me anything about this particular problem. 

After some research and trying to boot from copied system folders, I figured out that the G4 was not happy with the "Mac OS ROM" file with version 6.1 - somebody gave me a recent Dutch "Mac OS ROM" version 6.7.1 file, and the Mac happily booted from that one, except that the Dutch ROM file did not combine very well with the English version system software. The G4 did not find any sound hardware, and file sharing could not be enabled, probably because of hardcoded language strings inside the ROM file, referencing to folders, files and program code.

Apple Computer's developers apparantly have compiled about 19 (!) Mac OS ROM files since the 6.1 version that comes with the 9.1 update. During my quest for the correct ROM file I encountered an iBook with a 7.9.1 version ROM file. Unfortunately also Dutch. 

My probably highly illegal question  to this message board: *can anyone that reads this and has a very recent US system version Mac, look into their system folder, check if they have a "Mac OS ROM" file with a version >= 6.7.1, and if so, mail me this file on clarifix@clarify.net ? I'll post a message back to the board as soon as somebody helped me out, so that I am not mailed to death by people trying to be helpful.* 

_My question to the Apple support engineers: please document this more thoroughly on your web site. It took me hours to figure out what was happening._  

Thanks. _(cool message board - I really enjoy using the icons, as you probably noticed)_


----------



## Clarifix (Jul 20, 2001)

There's no need anymore. I received a ROM file from somebody.


----------

